# Conroe Tomorrow Night



## jaredbassett (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm taking the boat out to Conroe tomorrow night. Any tips on where to launch, where to fish, or how deep to fish right now?
I've never been on a boat at Conroe. I feel kind of stupid going for the first time at night. But I can't resist the call any longer. MUST FISH!!
Anyone else going out tomorrow night?


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Put in off 1097 somewhere go tie up @ the bridge throw out some range cubes and fish off the bottom in 28 to 30 ft of water


----------



## jaredbassett (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks. I'll probably make that my first stop. I'll let you know what I catch.


----------



## jaredbassett (Mar 7, 2006)

Well it's official. I am the world's worst fisherman. I went out to Conroe on Friday night. I stopped under the 1097 bridge for a couple hours and not even a nibble. nothing! We moved to a couple other spots still nothing. We decided to try a different location under the bridge. We were the for over an hour and still not even a nibble. At that point it would have made our day to have a log float by and hit our line. I was tempted to throw in a hook with no bait and when I reeled it up I would try to make myself believe that a fish stole my bait. 
Four of us were out there, we used hot dogs, chicken liver, danny king's original.
So the streak continues. I'll be heading to the fish market tonight. Fried fish sure sounds good.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Good luck with Conroe, I have had my share of bad luck trying to fish it also for about the past 5 trips I have 2-3 fish to show. Range Cubes, minnows, DK Punch, Sure Shot Punch, Charlies Blood, Shrimp, and even Gulp liver
I now have some jugs made up to better the odds I just need to cast net some good shad for bait.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

If your looking north at the bridge count the pillars from the east go anywhere from 16 to 25 should be pretty good fishing especially around NO WAKE


----------



## Pikealumni93 (May 30, 2006)

pillars 23 and 25 are the best 22-24ft.


----------



## jaredbassett (Mar 7, 2006)

I wish I had that info before I went. 
I might give this another shot here in a week or 2. Should I stick with Conroe or go somewhere else? Is it better to fish for catfish in the morning, or at night?


----------



## muleherder (Mar 7, 2006)

The best time to fish is anytime you can go. The early morning bite seems a little better. 

1097 bridge gets a lot of fishing pressure and I've not been that successful there. If it doesn't pan out for you, go north to the Peach Creek stumps and try there.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Conroe*

Anytime you have a front comming ,stay home for 3-4 days.
Terry


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Try Fayette....*

It might be a little further (about 1 1/2 hr from Katy), but I have never been skunked there in 8 or 10 trips. Always nice sized eaters, most 17" to 24"). I fish DK straight down around the trees in about 12' to 16' water. If you dont have a fish in the boat in 30 minutes, move and try another stump. Later on, the discharge will be hot. Literally and figuratively!

From Oak Thicket launch, head out and angle to the left and pass up the first couple of coves and about the 3rd cove the trees are in about the right depth.

Obiwan and Palerider and Buckshot ? are the gurus of that lake...and they helped me get started there, which I think them profusely for! Catfishermen are kinda a special breed, more willing to help someone, and not nearly as secretive as other fishermen!!

The only prob is none of them will associate with me because I "handpack" my hooks with the DK!! LOL

Hope this helps and come back and give a report!

Later
R3F


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Red3Fish said:


> The only prob is none of them will associate with me because I "handpack" my hooks with the DK!! LOL
> R3F


It's not that we won't associate with you, we just won't shake hands with you...


----------



## jaredbassett (Mar 7, 2006)

Red3Fish said:


> The only prob is none of them will associate with me because I "handpack" my hooks with the DK!! LOL


LOL!!
I might try that. Not handpacking DK, but Fayette. I'll shoot for a week or two from now. I'll let everyone know before I go and give the report when I get back. 
Gotta catch something on one of the fishing trips someday. My wife is starting to think I'm going out partying then on the way home rub some bait scent on my hands. 
Oh, also, I don't have a flatbottom boat. Is that going to be a problem at fayette?


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

You don't need a flatbottom boat. The lake in general is pretty deep. There may be some areas up in the timber that you may not be able to get to if your boat is too big, but nothing that would keep you from catching fish. 

Do you have a depth finder?


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Sorry McBuck....*

I have a brain cell burnt out that should have remembered your name...I have butchered it several times....daddy told me not to smoke that stuff! LOL

I made a trip to Georgia for the opening of their deer season...got an 8 pointer and a doe...they nearly beg you to shoot does....unbelievable...but you can shoot 10 antlerless deer there!! Got both of mine opening morning and passed on does the rest of trip. 10!!?

Later
R3F


----------



## roadtrip57 (Sep 28, 2006)

thats is some good info on fayette thanks ,,,nice buck ,,my brother in law lives in north east georgia [royston] he got an 8 pt opening day ,, says the deer are plentiful


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

No sweat, R3F! We have all burned up a few more brains cells than we probably should have. 

Sounds like you had a great road trip to GA. Awesome!


----------

